# Multi-Quote feature?



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Could someone PLEASE explain to me how to use the "multi-quote" feature? I have tried every way to Sunday and cannot figure it out.

I've used the feature easily on other forums. What am I missing here?
:scratchhead:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Click Multi on each of the posts you wish included but click on Quote on the last one to be in the group.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

happy as a clam said:


> Could someone PLEASE explain to me how to use the "multi-quote" feature? I have tried every way to Sunday and cannot figure it out.
> 
> I've used the feature easily on other forums. What am I missing here?
> :scratchhead:





Amplexor said:


> Click Multi on each of the posts you wish included but click on Quote on the last one to be in the group.


Cool. Learned something new today.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> Click Multi on each of the posts you wish included but click on Quote on the last one to be in the group.





Hope1964 said:


> Cool. Learned something new today.


Thanks Amp! It worked! :smthumbup:


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for asking and answering I've tried to figure it out too.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> Could someone PLEASE explain to me how to use the "multi-quote" feature? I have tried every way to Sunday and cannot figure it out.
> 
> I've used the feature easily on other forums. What am I missing here?
> :scratchhead:





Amplexor said:


> Click Multi on each of the posts you wish included but click on Quote on the last one to be in the group.





happy as a clam said:


> Thanks Amp! It worked! :smthumbup:



I did it too! lol


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Unique Username said:


> I did it too! lol


Yay us!!!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Well your browser will cache some of this stuff so even if you follow the correct steps then it might mess up if you've thought about quoting something then press goback and attempt a multi.

But..... press multi on quote#1 then press quote and quote #2 and you'll have them both.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Well your browser will cache some of this stuff so even if you follow the correct steps then it might mess up if you've thought about quoting something then press goback and attempt a multi.
> 
> But..... press multi on quote#1 then press quote and quote #2 and you'll have them both.


Hopefully this doesn't becomes a recurring issue though for everyone!

KN Community Support


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

test 1


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

test 2


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

test 3



Almostrecovered said:


> test 2





Almostrecovered said:


> test 1


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> test 1





Almostrecovered said:


> test 2





Almostrecovered said:


> test 3


Success again! (I just did that to see the little green guy hopping all over the screen!! :rofl

AR, ALL of your posts make me smile (regardless of what you post) because of your Hoppin' Avatar...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

happy as a clam said:


> AR, ALL of your posts make me smile (regardless of what you post) because of your Hoppin' Avatar...



I kicked a puppy this morning


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> I kicked a puppy this morning


Smiling... dagnabbit!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

don't make me post pics of bot fly larva being removed


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Is there a way to quote a whole post that already has a quotation in it? I get everything but the embedded quotations...


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> Could someone PLEASE explain to me how to use the "multi-quote" feature? I have tried every way to Sunday and cannot figure it out.
> 
> I've used the feature easily on other forums. What am I missing here?
> :scratchhead:





Amplexor said:


> Click Multi on each of the posts you wish included but click on Quote on the last one to be in the group.





happy as a clam said:


> Thanks Amp! It worked! :smthumbup:





Hope1964 said:


> Cool. Learned something new today.


:smthumbup::yay::toast:


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

OMG I was opening new tabs for every one and then pasting them all together.

Thank you for posting this! Going to be so much easier now.


----------

